# Ηχοτροχιές: Soundtracks



## daeman (May 29, 2010)

Κινηματογραφικές ταινίες χωρίς μουσική υπόκρουση υπάρχουν αρκετές. 
Μουσικές χωρίς συνοδεία οπτικού υλικού πάμπολλες, αν και τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες έχουμε συνηθίσει τη μουσική να συνοδεύεται από βίντεο. 
Εκτός αν κάποιος ανήκει στην εκλεκτή ομάδα ανθρώπων που έχουν την ικανότητα της συναισθησίας, οπότε ίσως ο ήχος να δημιουργεί αυτόματα εικόνες στο νου του.

Η κινηματογραφική μουσική υπόκρουση βαδίζει χέρι-χέρι με την έβδομη τέχνη. Ξεκινώντας από την εποχή των νικελωδείων - όταν οι ταινίες δεν είχαν ηχητική μπάντα, σάουντρακ που λένε στο χωριό μου - έχει φτάσει πια να αποτελεί έως και ξεχωριστό προϊόν, σχεδόν αυτονομημένο από το θέαμα που αρχικά συνοδεύει. Υπάρχουν κάμποσες ταινίες μάλιστα, που ενώ ως κινηματογραφικά έργα είναι giatabaza για κλάματα, συνοδεύονται από εξαιρετική μουσική (χάλια ο σκηνοθέτης, μα άριστος ο συνθέτης ή ο μουσικός επιμελητής), και η μουσική της ταινίας γίνεται ανάρπαστη ενώ η ταινία πατώνει.

Επειδή - ιδίως στη μουσική - τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια, ορίστε ένα νήμα για να φιλοξενεί μουσικές που συνόδεψαν ταινίες (ή σειρές, βιντεοπαιχνίδια, ακόμη και βιβλία), κάθε είδους πληροφορίες και συζητήσεις γι' αυτές τις μουσικές, και καλή διασκέδαση!

Πώς είπατε; Τι παναπεί ηχοτροχιές; Γιατί αντιστοίχισα αυτή τη λέξη με το soundtrack; Μα για να το κουβεντιάσουμε κι αυτό, βέβαια, καθώς στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκω περίπου 21 εκατομμύρια ιστοσελίδες στα ελληνικά που αναφέρουν το _soundtrack_. Ορίστε και ο ορισμός από τη Wikipedia (η τρίτη σημασία μεταφράζεται συνήθως _ηχητική μπάντα_, αν δεν κάνω λάθος):
A *soundtrack* can be recorded music accompanying and synchronized to the images of a motion picture, television program or video game; a commercially released soundtrack album of music as featured in the soundtrack of a film or TV show; or the physical area of a film that contains the synchronized recorded sound.

Και το πρώτο factlet του νήματος:
Η πρώτη ταινία της οποίας το σάουντρακ διατέθηκε στην αγορά ήταν το _Till the Clouds Roll By _του 1946, μια δραματοποιημένη βιογραφία του Jerome Kern- συνθέτη πολλών μιούζικαλ και τραγουδιών που γνώρισαν μεγάλη επιτυχία τα πρώτα 40 χρόνια του εικοστού αιώνα και όχι μόνο - που κατά τραγική ειρωνεία πέθανε ενώ γυριζόταν αυτή η ταινία.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2010)

Γιατί να είναι απαραίτητη η συναισθησία για να σε κάνει η μουσική να φαντάζεσαι εικόνες; Τόσο πολύ έχουμε χάσει την ικανότητα, τώρα που η μουσική έχει γίνει οπτικοακουστική;
Για την ηχοτροχιά έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις. Έχει ξεχαστεί τόσο πολύ η ηχητική μπάντα (όπως λέμε μπάντα των FM);


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2010)

Επειδή σήμερα δεν προβλέπεται να βουτήξω στα κρυστάλλινα νερά κάποιας μαγευτικής παραλίας, ακούω πάλι το soundtrack της Παραλίας του Ντάνι Μπόιλ (The Beach), ένα δισκάκι που έχω συνδυάσει με την έλευση του καλοκαιριού, παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο εγκαταβιώντα μακριά από τη θάλασσα.

Τρέιλερ​



 
The Beach Theme (Beached) - Angelo Badalamenti




 
Snakeblood - Leftfield




 
Pure Shores - The Saints




 
Porcelain - Moby




 
Voices - Dario G featuring Vanessa Quinones




 
8 Ball - Underworld




 
Spinning Away - Sugar Ray




 
Return of Django - Asian Dub Foundation




 
On Your Own (Crouch End Broadway Mix) - Blur




 
Yeke Yeke (Hardfloor Remix) - Mory Kante




 
Woozy - Faithless




 
Richard, It's Business as Usual - Barry Adamson




 
Brutal - New Order




 
Lonely Soul - Unkle




 
Beached - Angelo Badalamenti & Orbital




 



 
Άντε, τι κάθεστε, ακόμα δεν φορέσατε μαγιό; Καλές βουτιές! :)


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2010)

SBE said:


> Γιατί να είναι απαραίτητη η συναισθησία για να σε κάνει η μουσική να φαντάζεσαι εικόνες; Τόσο πολύ έχουμε χάσει την ικανότητα, τώρα που η μουσική έχει γίνει οπτικοακουστική;
> [...]


 
Εγώ δεν έχω χάσει αυτή την ικανότητα (δεν ξέρω αν είμαι συναισθητικός), αλλά φανερώνεται μόνο σε εξαιρετικές περιστάσεις με απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση την απομόνωση από το περιβάλλον μου (ακουστικά, κλειστά τα μάτια) και δεν το πολυλέω γιατί παραμονεύουν οι κύριοι με τα λευκά...;)

Ένα τεστάκι για μια νέα μορφή συναισθησίας (εικόνα->ήχος), εδώ.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2010)

SBE said:


> [...]Για την ηχοτροχιά έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις. Έχει ξεχαστεί τόσο πολύ η ηχητική μπάντα (όπως λέμε μπάντα των FM);


 
Εγώ καμία. Δε μ' αρέσει, ούτε καν σαν tongue in cheek. Καμιά ιδέα για τον τίτλο, κανείς;


----------



## Rogerios (May 30, 2010)

daeman said:


> Εγώ καμία. Δε μ' αρέσει, ούτε καν σαν tongue in cheek. Καμιά ιδέα για τον τίτλο, κανείς;



Η "μουσική επένδυση" είναι αφόρητα πασέ, έ;:)


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2010)

Από το νήμα των recreational drugs, θυμήθηκα το εξαιρετικό σάουντρακ του Human Traffic και ιδού κάποια από τα πάμπολλα κομμάτια που ακούγονταν στην ταινία, μερικά απ' αυτά κατάλληλα για χορό μέχρι τελικής πτώσης, πάνω ή κάτω από την μπάρα.

Build it up, tear it down - Fatboy Slim​



 
It Ain't Gonna Be Me - C.J. Bolland​



 
Cookies - Jacknife Lee​



 
Dirt - Death In Vegas​



 
You're Gonna Get Yours - Public Enemy




 
Scared - Lucid​



 
Συνεχίζεται...


----------



## daeman (Aug 17, 2010)

...
*Something Wild*

Fame - The Feelies​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_9Vlh1OtB8

Medicine Show - Big Audio Dynamite​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7Z3-vDURxQ
Temptation - New Order​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjsn922lk-w
Ever fallen in love - Fine Young Cannibals​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmwcT_Vdmj0
Wild Thing - Sister Carol​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z8NSqlaTMM
Wild Thing - The Troggs​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwRrXjWgkaY


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2010)

Το ξανάκουσα με αφορμή αυτό το ποστ. 
Ευχαριστώ, Κώστα.​*Before the Rain*
*



*​ 
*Anastasia*​ 
Time Never Dies




 
Nine Iron Doors 




​ 
Coming Back Home




 
At the Restaurant




 
In a London Cab




 
Pass Over 








 
Death of Alexander




 
Coming Back Home 2 




 
The Circle Is Not Round


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2012)

Καλημέρα! :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2012)

Συνεχίζουμε το σερί των χαρούμενων μελωδιών:


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2015)

To παρακάτω θα μπορούσε να μπει στα Μεταφρ-Άσματα (σέρβικα, λέμε!) ή στις Διασκευές (που γενικά στο συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι ήταν συνεχώς και σημαντικότερες απ' το αρχικό) ή στα Βαλκανικά (Σαράγεβο, γαρ) ή ακόμη και στα αντιβίγκαν ζόμπι (καθότι _The Hunting Party _= _Εγκληματίας Πολέμου_)· εμείς όμως ας μείνουμε στο ότι είναι το τραγούδι με το οποίο (ο Νιρβάν Πιστόλιεβιτς στη φωνή, με τους The 88 να παίζουν τη μουσική) κλείνει το OST τής ταινίας:


----------

